# wide angle lens for nikon D70?



## AJG (Mar 31, 2011)

I am looking for a wide angle lens for my nikon d70. I am looking to use it in creative wedding, portriat and landscape photography. Any suggestion, pics and info would help!!


----------



## bigboi3 (Mar 31, 2011)

There are a lot to choose from out there.  Tokina 11-16 f/2.8, Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6 or the 3.5 constant aperture version, Nikon 10-24 f/3.5-4.5, Nikon 12-24 f/4, Tamron 10-24 f/3.5-4.5, just to start..  you can even get into prime lenses as well.


----------



## bigboi3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Those that I mentioned above are more ultra wides.  The 18-55 kit lens is pretty wide.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2011)

What do you have now?


----------



## AJG (Mar 31, 2011)

I currently do not have any wide anlge lenses, this will be my first. I have nikkor standard lens (came with) and tele zoom lens. Cost wise I am looking at tokina or sigma cannot afford nikkor at this time...I am thinking I have it narrowed down to from reserching ti Tokina 11-16 f/2.8, Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6. I think speed and image quality are my top priorities so I am leaning toward the f/2.8, is the extra mm really needed? or is there another option I should be considering and have missed?      THanks!


----------



## bigboi3 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Tokina is an awesome lens.  Built better than the Sigma and of course has the 2.8 aperture.  I had the Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6.  It was really wide but the variable aperture made me sell it because I like to hand hold a lot and use available light.


----------



## cdnaiphoto (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the Tokina and love it...it is super sharp.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2011)

Check the specs.  You may find a 11mm in one brand has a wider FOV than a 10mm in another brand.


----------



## ghache (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the F4 tokina 12-24 and i really like it. Since you have the d70 and iso is kinda poor on it, i would recommend getting a 2.8 since it will gives you a few more stops of light.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2011)

ghache said:


> I have the F4 tokina 12-24 and i really like it. Since you have the d70 and iso is kinda poor on it, i would recommend getting a 2.8 since it will gives you a few more stops of light.


 

One, to be exact.


----------



## AJG (Apr 1, 2011)

Tokina it is, thanks all for your help!


----------



## lukedarma (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd recommend you look at the Tokina 11-16 Review and see if that lens is for you.


----------

